# 49 Phantom? question



## Dan Jose (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I just bought a old restoration black phantom and i was told its a 49. here's the serial #F189763. Bought it for 9 bills, has front drum brake, nos rear bendix 2spd, no rust cause it was re-chromed. I'll post pics when i find my camera but the bike is super shinny! The last owner said the only thing not original is the 95 seat and i think bearings. Please let me know if i made a good decision sale wise with this bike, thanks.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds awesome so far. PICS!!!


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 27, 2011)

heres some pics, not my best work but at least you can see the bike.










Was it worth it? rode her tonight and was a good ride, the 2 spd has a crappy gear ratio though.


----------



## J.C. (Jun 27, 2011)

*Looking good!!!*


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 27, 2011)

Dang, that is nice! I mean NICE!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2011)

At $900 you can't go wrong on that bike. The seat isn't correct for a '49 though and the 2spd is an add on but other than that looks like a nice ride. Enjoy! v/r Shawn


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how the 2 spd works service wise? when i pedal forward the hub loosens when i brake it tightens back...huh?


----------



## snickle (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I think they were also referred to as "kick-back" hub's


----------



## jpromo (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks like you have a shift linkage coming out of the rear hub and through the tank to a manual shift, so it wouldn't be a kickback. It must be an internal 2 speed coaster though, which is cool. More practical than a kickback; less novelty though!
That is an awesome bike. It probably deserves a spot in your bed


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 29, 2011)

Its actually near the bed so i can look at it, lol.


----------



## Old rim (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness this bike is worth two drools and one slobber----great bike


----------

